# I think you're confusing me with someone who cares



## Charlie Parker

This is a very rude and callous remark you might make to someone when, in fact, you do not care about his problem. Perhaps the person has been really annoying and deserves to be insulted like this. I wonder if you have similar expressions in French. I could translate it literally, but I am sure it would sound particularly French:
_Je pense que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui s'en soucie._
Je vous serais reconnaissant de vos idées. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Xavier11222

I'd say _Je crois que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui en a quelque chose à faire_ (or _à foutre_, for the added impact of vulgarity). 
In French, because that sort of deadpan rudeness feels much more natural in English, I'd transpose it, though, if I had to say it, and break it down into something longer, and less satisfying, maybe like "Ah non, vous faites erreur. Celui qui en a quelque chose à faire, il vient de finir son service. Va falloir repasser demain."
But that one is not very good.


----------



## Cath.S.

Plus brut de décoffrage :
_Mais est-ce que tu crois vraiment que j'en ai quelque chose à foutre ?_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Xavier et egueule.


----------



## Keith Bradford

The first time I heard this was an elderly English actress of the no-nonsense school who, after a long theoretical explanation from the director about motivation, said "I think you're confusing me with one of those young actresses who gives a f*ck".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you for that anecdote Keith.


----------



## vanagreg

Hi Charlie,

your expression is quite sarcastic actually, so a vulgar translation might not convey the same message.

What you proposed is good, it makes sense and gives the same sarcastic tone.

Slight variations could be:

_Je crois que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui se préoccupe de ta vie/tes problèmes._
_Je crois que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui s'intéresse à toi/à ta vie._


----------



## ejay

or

_Je crois que tu me prends pour quelqu'un qui..._


----------



## Cath.S.

vanagreg said:


> Hi Charlie,
> 
> your expression is quite sarcastic actually, so a vulgar translation might not convey the same message.
> 
> What you proposed is good, it makes sense and gives the same sarcastic tone.
> 
> Slight variations could be:
> 
> _Je crois que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui se préoccupe de ta vie/tes problèmes._
> _Je crois que tu me confonds avec quelqu'un qui s'intéresse à toi/à ta vie._


Oui mais ces traductions sont plus ou moins des calques, ce n'est tout simplement pas quelque chose que nous dirions naturellement en français.


----------



## Punky Zoé

egueule said:


> Oui mais ces traductions sont plus ou moins des calques, ce n'est tout simplement pas quelque chose que nous dirions naturellement en français.


I do agree .

French would be more rude as in "j'en ai rien à faire / à cirer" or "je m'en fous". (I'm not speaking of your remark Cath... )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Je crois que je dirais quelque chose du genre : « Si tu savais comme je m'en tape... ! » (de tes problèmes)


----------



## doinel

egueule said:


> Plus brut de décoffrage :
> _Mais est-ce que tu crois vraiment que j'en ai quelque chose à foutre ?_


Hello Egueule,
Je rajouterais 'si tu crois que j'en ai quelque chose à foutre, tu te mets le doigt dans l'oeil/ tu te gourres/ tu te plantes.
On devrait trouver quelque chose dans les dialogues de M Audiard.
D'accord avec clopac, la solution de Karine_Fr est la plus spontanée.


----------



## clopac

ou encore "Heu, doit y avoir erreur, j'en ai rien à faire/foutre de tes problèmes moi !"

Mais je crois que le "Si tu savais comme je m'en tape... !"  de Karine est le plus naturel.


----------



## vanagreg

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. On change de registre avec "rien à foutre" ou des trucs du même genre.

J'en ai rien à foutre = I don't bloody care / I don't give a damn / I don't give a fuck

ce qui n'est pas vraiment la même chose que la phrase originale, me-trompe-je?


----------



## Cath.S.

Soit, mais ce cas propose une traduction de registre équivalent, mais qui soit naturelle en français, contrairement à tes premières propositions.


----------



## vanagreg

Bon, alors peut-être:

_Je crois qu'il y a erreur sur la personne, car moi je me moque éperdument de tes problèmes._


----------



## Cath.S.

vanagreg said:


> Bon, alors peut-être:
> 
> _Je crois qu'il y a erreur sur la personne, car moi je me moque éperdument de tes problèmes._


Mieux (amha, n'est-ce pas), cependant c'est à mon tour d'être gênée par le registre, trop soutenu à mon sens ; j'ai déjà entendu la phrase citée par Charlie dans la bouche d'adolescents pas raffinés pour deux sous.

Je soutiens également la proposition de Karine.


----------



## Charlie Parker

I wonder if _Cause toujours, tu m'intéresses _is a possibility in this context. My expression is virtually identical to "Do I look like I care?" which I might say in a similar situation. See this thread.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute mon vote à la proposition de Karine. 

Quoique je dirais sans doute : « Si tu savais comme je m'en *fiche* »
Ou à la québécoise :  « Je m'en fiche/sacre pas mal de tes problèmes » 



> Se sacrer de : [Québec] [Familier]  être indifférent à (qqch.). Je me sacre de ce que vous pensez! Je m’en sacre.



Il y aurait aussi : _Oui? Pis? _ Mais ça... c'est plus difficile à expliquer. 
C'est un peu l'équivalent de : _« Et alors? faudrait que ça me dérange? »_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Une voix québécoise est toujours la bienvenue.


----------



## Jabote

Et quelque chose comme (avec un petit sourire aimable) : "tu veux que je te dise ? Honnêtement, je m'en contrefous !"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Jabote. C'est un nouveau verbe pour moi _contrefoutre._


----------



## Nicomon

Ou dans le même ordre d'idée...

_Veux-tu vraiment savoir ce que j'en pense?_  Avec un regard comme ça


----------



## Jabote

Nicomon said:


> Ou dans le même ordre d'idée...
> 
> _Veux-tu vraiment savoir ce que j'en pense?_ Avec un regard comme ça


 
Or even: "tu veux une réponse polie ou une réponse honnête ?"


----------



## toban

Charlie Parker said:


> Merci Nico. Une voix québécoise est toujours la bienvenue.



Je pense qu'un québécois pourrait dire quelque chose comme « J'ai-tu l'air de (ta maman / ton psychologue)? Parce que je m'en fout pas mal de tes problèmes. » 

Je ne savais pas trop quoi mettre pour la personne. Je ne sais même pas si ces deux phrases sortiraient de la bouche d'un québécois exactement comme cela. Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## frenchlady

Charlie Parker said:


> I wonder if _Cause toujours, tu m'intéresses _is a possibility in this context


 
ça pourrait marcher, mais je pense que "cause tjrs..." s'emploie plus quand quelqu'un vous fait une remarque que vous n'avez pas envie d'entendre.

ex :

- tu ne devrais pas sortir ce soir avec tes copains, tu as du travail (scolaire) à terminer avant.
- ouais, c'est ça, cause toujours, tu m'intéresses...


----------



## Nicomon

toban said:


> Je pense qu'un québécois pourrait dire quelque chose comme « J'ai-tu l'air de (ta maman / ton psychologue)? Parce que je m'en fout pas mal de tes problèmes. »



Oui. « J'ai tu l'air » ... est en effet très québécois.
- J'ai tu l'air de quelqu'un que ça intéresse? 
- Joualisant :  Quessé que tu veux (bin) k'sa m'fasse.


----------



## carolineR

variantes au _Veux-tu vraiment savoir ce que j'en pense_? de Nicomon 
C'est écrit "bureau des pleurs", là ? (en désignant son propre front)
ou
C'est écrit "cellule d'aide psychologique", là ? (en désignant son propre front)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Caroline. Je trouve tes expressions très amusantes. Et merci Nico pour le joual qui m'intéresse toujours.


----------



## ChrisPa

on pourrait aussi dire "ça me fait une belle jambe!"


----------

